# Moroccan Arabic: كنسوري 3 درهم ملي بغيت ناخذ الطوموبيل خلصت 72 درهم



## etharpe

Anyone have any idea what this sentence means? 

"كنسوري 3 درهم ملي بغيت ناخذ الطوموبيل خلصت 72 درهم"

This is an answer to a customer service satisfaction question for a car insurance company. The question was: "If you experienced something _negative_ with the company, could you describe what happened?_"
_
I don't know what the first word means, and I don't think I get the rest of the sentence. My guess so far is: 
_ _____ 3 dirhams, I didn't want to take the car, I ended up paying 72 dirham (??)_


----------



## jihade

I'm from morocco and I'm happy to translate this sentence for you

I paid 3 dirhams and when I want to bought a car I have paid 72 dirhams


----------



## etharpe

Hi Jihade and welcome 

Thank you for your suggestion - it's the first time I translate darija so it has been very interesting.


----------



## I.K.S.

etharpe said:


> Anyone have any idea what this sentence means?
> 
> "كنسوري 3 درهم ملي بغيت ناخذ الطوموبيل خلصت 72 درهم"
> 
> This is an answer to a customer service satisfaction question for a car insurance company. The question was: "If you experienced something _negative_ with the company, could you describe what happened?_"
> _
> I don't know what the first word means, and I don't think I get the rest of the sentence. My guess so far is:
> _ _____ 3 dirhams, I didn't want to take the car, I ended up paying 72 dirham (??)_



First of all ,there are two characters needed to make the sentence more accurate.
"كنسوري ب3 دراهم ملي بغيت ناخذ الطوموبيل خلصت 72 درهم"
which mean in english : I used to insure with 3 MAD ,when i decided to take the car i ended up paying 72 MAD. (The customer's complaining)
Back to your question: The first word كنسوري means "I insure", is an arabized technical word used sometimes when dealing with insurance issues .


----------



## cherine

How is كنسوري pronounced? And how is this arabized verb conjugation with "you"?


----------



## I.K.S.

كَنسٌوري is a combined word ; the verb "surri" plus the prefix "kan" that we use grammatically to turn the verbs into the gerund from ,another exemple 
لعب\كنلعب I'm playing , كتب /كنكتب I'm writing.
I think the same grammatical logic is being used in the egyptian dialect ,I'm used to hear my egyptian penpals saying like  أقوم بفحص \ بشيك
Thus and as for the pronoun you :we say أنت كَتسٌوري


----------



## cherine

Interesting. Thank you very much.
And yes, you're right about the Egyptian usage.

So, do you say كتسوّروا (katsawwaru) for the plural you? or...?


----------



## I.K.S.

Ermm ,,,your conclusion is relatively right ,I mean the act of adding waru next to the verb in the plural form ,why ? because _ and this i just noticed now thanks to your highlight by the way _ the verbs ending with ي (according to the dialect) when conjugated in the plural forms either "you or they" take the other ending  eew instead of the وا you mentioned which is the base .so for the plural we would say:  نتم كتسوريوا هم كيسوريوا because the infinitive is سورى
another exampleنتم كتغنيوا ,من فعل غنى, هم كيغنيوا
but away from this exception and back to the base  أكل  =  أنتم كتاكلوا هم كياكلوا


----------



## cherine

I'm sorry to give you trouble with this, but I think I'm so not used to how Maghrebi is pronounced that I can't imagine how the verb is pronounced.  Sorry 
Could you please either use Latin letters or add diacritics? For the first two letters, I'm pretty sure it's kay- كَيْـ, my problem is with the rest. Is the س doubled? Is the waaw a long vowled or a وْ ?...etc.


----------



## I.K.S.

There's no trouble 
and yes i can see how it might be kind of challenging for people who are not too familiar with.
This is an example for the verb "surri" and you can apply it on all the verbs ending with ى
انا *كَنْسُورِي*  ana kanssurri
هو *كَيسُورِي* howa kayssurri
*هم كَيْسُورِيوْا* homa kayssureew
نتم *كَتْسُورٍيوْا* ntoma katssurreew
Example for the verbأكل and you can apply it on all the other verbs .
*انا كَنَاكُل* ana kanakul
*هو كَيَاكُل* howa kayakul
*نتم كَتَاكْلوا* ntoma kataklu
*هم كَياكْلوا* homa kayaklu


----------



## dkarjala

I'm familiar with the grammar of Moroccan but would love to see how you might conjugate 'insure' في الماضي, would this be possible?


----------



## Hemza

This 'eew' ending for plural form of some verbs is typically an urban feature and in my experience, it's not used in rural areas. You would rather hear 'kaysurru'.

Also, the 'ك' prefixed to verbs isn't used in every part of Morocco and sometimes it's replaced by a ت (example: تيتكلم مع صاحبه (he's talking with his friend)).

And I'm not sure but I think the speaker wanted to say 'مالي' (kind of 'what's with me?') and not 'ملي'


----------



## Bakr

سوف أتفق معك حمزة: أن هناك من يستعمل الكاف ومن يستعمل التاء :ـ
كنقول..تنقول
أما فيما يتعلق بـ "مالي" وأظن أنها "ملّي" التي بمعنى "عندما، حينما..." فسوف أتفق مع إتحادية قبائل الشاوية في تفسيره!ـ


----------



## Hemza

صح يا أخي بكر و أشكرك على التصحيح مع اني فهمت العبارة غلط.
أعتقد أن العبارة الأصلية هي 'من اللي' و أيضا سمعت 'وقت اللي'. و العبارة الأولى تختصر الى 'ملّي.

Ps: If you tip on sheikh google 'ملّي' you will almost only find Iranian websites


----------



## analeeh

cherine said:


> I'm sorry to give you trouble with this, but I think I'm so not used to how Maghrebi is pronounced that I can't imagine how the verb is pronounced.  Sorry
> Could you please either use Latin letters or add diacritics? For the first two letters, I'm pretty sure it's kay- كَيْـ, my problem is with the rest. Is the س doubled? Is the waaw a long vowled or a وْ ?...etc.



I think the verb is _sura/ysuri, _and comes from reanalysis of French _insurer _/a_n\syre/ as the Moroccan first-person n- plus -_suri. _I don't know if either the s or the r is doubled. Moroccan doesn't really have any long vowels in most analyses, but I guess it would be equivalent to the verb _booya ybooyi_ 'polish' in Syrian.


----------



## cherine

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> There's no trouble
> and yes i can see how it might be kind of challenging for people who are not too familiar with.
> This is an example for the verb "surri" and you can apply it on all the verbs ending with ى
> انا *كَنْسُورِي*  ana kanssurri
> هو *كَيسُورِي* howa kayssurri
> *هم كَيْسُورِيوْا* homa kayssureew
> نتم *كَتْسُورٍيوْا* ntoma katssurreew


Thank you very much


----------



## Hemza

analeeh said:


> I think the verb is _sura/ysuri, _and comes from reanalysis of French _insurer _/a_n\syre/ as the Moroccan first-person n- plus -_suri. _I don't know if either the s or the r is doubled. Moroccan doesn't really have any long vowels in most analyses, but I guess it would be equivalent to the verb _booya ybooyi_ 'polish' in Syrian.



The 's' isn't doubled, it's just the main way Moroccan/Algerian and Tunisian people transcribe Arabic because of the French influence I think, as in many case, one 's' would sound as a 'z'.
The French expression is 'assurer/faire assurer (something)' .


----------



## analeeh

Oh yes of course - that explains the lack of an _n-. _


----------

